# Sierra Entertainment's The Hobbit!!!



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I am most pleased with this purchase. Sierra Entertainment, known for such FPSs as NOLF, AvP, and Half Life, have done made J.R.R. Tolkien's The Hobbit into an excellent PC game!!!  The worlds are beautiful, the gameplay is fluid, one of the best games I've ever played, and this is all before I've left the first level.  The only problem is it is plagued by the same random crashes (Game blanks out and goes to desktop.) that most newer games have before you download the update.  This wouldn't be such a problem if the update was the usual 4-6 megs, but just the version 2.0 of the update is a whopping 22.7 megs. Not a good thing for people on Slo-Mo like myself. I don't understand if this is such a known problem why the developers of the games don't just plan ahead for it and fix it before they release the damn game. Other then that though, I highly recommend it. I'm lovin' it already. Damn Crashes though.  

~The Servant of Eru~


----------



## Al-Firdaus (May 24, 2003)

I would find this game interesting if it functioned along the lines like the Bladerunner game.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

How did that function? This one's like Zelda, placed in the Third Age of Middle Earth, with Bilbo as the main character instead of Link. I've heard some bad stuff about it, but I'm enjoying it immensely for the time being.


----------

